# What to wear with Ivory tiered mini skirt?? :D



## cocolette (Feb 28, 2008)

So I relaly want to buy this skirt, but i dont know what i would wear with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Tiered Mini skirt - Skirts - Mini Skirts - Skirts - Topshop


Im prolly going to be wearing it with black platforms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks coco xxxxxxxx


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 28, 2008)

IMO, ivory is a very wearable color. You can pair it with a black, brown or even a pink top. I would skip on the platforms though and wear flip flops or flats with a top that has sleeves to "balance" out the skirt. Let me know if that helps out at all!


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Mar 6, 2008)

Definitely black tights, a plain strap top tucked in and an oversized light knit cardigan. Or an oversized v-neck t-shirt tucked in. The skirt is lovely, god bless topshop.


----------

